# Is this cane webbing?



## Izzy16 (11 Dec 2020)

Hi all
In the imagine I’ve attached, is this an example of cane webbing or something else? I want to replace it with new cane webbing or similar but don’t know how to remove it. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## marcros (11 Dec 2020)

I would have guessed at willow


----------

